# Amazon to develop William Gibson's 'The Peripheral'



## Vince W (Apr 18, 2018)

I want this to happen, but I want it to be good as well. Fingers crossed.

Amazon is turning William Gibson’s ‘The Peripheral’ into a series


----------



## Av Demeisen (Jan 11, 2019)

No updates since the announcement?


----------



## Vince W (Jan 11, 2019)

None.


----------



## Av Demeisen (Jan 11, 2019)

Somehow it would be far less upsetting if Amazon screws over a fine William Gibson novel than the Culture.


----------



## Vince W (Jan 11, 2019)

Agreed. If Amazon (or anyone) messes up the Culture, we riot.


----------



## Al Jackson (Jan 11, 2019)

Speaking of Gibson, I have always thought Bruce Sterling's Schismatrix is the cyberpunk space opera with more commercial appeal. I don't know if It has ever been optioned. 
It would take care to do it though, it needs that kind of texture that Ridely Scott brought to the 1982 Blade Runner ….


----------



## Vince W (Jan 12, 2019)

As much as I would love to see Schismatrix on the screen, it covers a lot of ground and a lot of time. Most viewers wouldn't be able to follow the story and any changes made would make the project a massive disappointment.


----------



## Al Jackson (Jan 21, 2019)

Vince W said:


> As much as I would love to see Schismatrix on the screen, it covers a lot of ground and a lot of time. Most viewers wouldn't be able to follow the story and any changes made would make the project a massive disappointment.



That could be fixed.


----------



## Vince W (Jan 21, 2019)

Al Jackson said:


> That could be fixed.


But would it be Schismatrix then?


----------



## Al Jackson (Jan 21, 2019)

Vince W said:


> But would it be Schismatrix then?



Depends on who, takes imagination and finesse , with The Expanse right now they are doing a fine job of jiggering a rather unrulily  set of novels. Adaptation in visual narrative is hard to do!


----------



## Vince W (Nov 18, 2019)

'Westworld' Creators' Futuristic Drama 'The Peripheral' Gets Amazon Pickup

I can almost 100% guarantee that this will be a disaster as the people involved don't understand the source material.


----------



## ctg (Nov 18, 2019)

Vince W said:


> I can almost 100% guarantee that this will be a disaster as the people involved don't understand the source material.



Well, his material needs several reads. It's still not impossible. There has been several military style noirs in the past that has been somewhat successful. And as the Peripheral world isn't too far from ours, they should have a great deal of difficulty on adapting the material. Interesting thing is that they chose another American SF writer rather than looked elsewhere.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 18, 2019)

The worlds aren't that dissimilar physically but extremely different semantically. Gibson doesn't hold your hand with his writing and if the people producing this think they can dumb things down they are going to fail Gibson and the viewers.


----------



## ctg (Nov 18, 2019)

Fair enough


----------

